# Thoughts on Beseler 67CP II Enlarger



## rob91 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm picking one up tomorrow for 25$, just looking for some general thoughts on it. For the price, so long as it works I'm happy, but maybe the rest of you could offer some more sophisticated insight on it.

Thanks.


----------



## compur (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it's a good choice though I haven't use that model.  I use the Beseler 
23C II.  Neg carriers and such are fairly easy to find for Beseler enlargers and
they are well made and fairly easy to use.

And, seeing as how you paid a tiny fraction of its original retail price, it's a
steal.


----------

